# Lgear 16gb usb drive detected but not accessible



## derekveenhof (May 1, 2008)

i managed to add a bunch of files to my lgear usb drive and recently tried accessing it... my drive only shows up as "removable disk" and autoplay doesnt work, and when i try to open it it says please insert a disk

is there a driver or something i could use to fix it?


----------



## dakotamar (Sep 7, 2009)

did you find a repair for this problem. mine is also doing the same.


----------



## derekveenhof (May 1, 2008)

hey man. sorry found no help. i figured the drive was just wrecked i ended up having to buy a new one. i guess i must of not properly removed it one time or something.


----------



## TerraFirma (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey there this will help you guys out.


Recovering broken, unformattable, and ghost usb flash drives.

Things to note:

The program will erase any additional partitions on your device. This means if you have an emulated cd partition it won't be there after the fact. But you can edit settings to recover it.
You will no longer have any of your data left.
It may not work. If you controllers ID is not in the list then your out of luck. Comment on the blog asking for additional codes I will supply them.

Hope this helps you all out.

-TF


----------

